# marido / esposo



## SAC1985

Can these be used interchangeably?  Is there a subtle difference between the two?


----------



## alexacohen

Hello,

There is none. Both mean the man who comes home in the evening and asks if dinner's ready, and then dives onto the sofa, remote control in hand, to watch the sports channel.


----------



## deluay

yeah.... both mean exactly the same


----------



## SAC1985

alexacohen said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is none. Both mean the man who comes home in the evening and asks if dinner's ready, and then dives onto the sofa, remote control in hand, to watch the sports channel.


 
Thank you.  I guess some things are the same all over the world


----------



## alacant

Then there's the one who doesn't even come home, but that's called something else.


PD. I imagine this will be deleted for chat, but it's Saturday night and I couldn't resist it.

Mods, thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Juan Alek

*Es lo mismo solo si se trata de hombres.*

*esposo/a *= persona casada, puede ser *esposo*, *esposa* o *esposos* (ambos).
*marido* = hombre casado, con respecto a su mujer. _Ejm. marido y mujer_


----------



## Jaén

SAC1985 said:


> Can these be used interchangeably? Is there a subtle difference between the two?


hi.

Yes, they both are the same and interchangeable. 
But be careful, do not confuse it with "el padre de mis hijos".


----------



## alexacohen

Juan Alek said:


> *Es lo mismo solo si se trata de hombres.*
> 
> *esposo/a *= persona casada, puede ser *esposo*, *esposa* o *esposos* (ambos).
> *marido* = hombre casado, con respecto a su mujer. _Ejm. marido y mujer_


Juan, "esposo" and "marido" mean exactly the same thing: a man who is married to a woman (or to several women somewhere).

I'm not quite sure how a gay man who is married refers to his mate in Spanish. 

(Jaén, your remark is utterly brilliant! Would that be the milkman?)


----------



## Conchita57

Maybe it's only me, but I never use the word 'esposo' -- I find it sounds so... affected.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Lo que don Juan Alek quería decir es que se dice esposo y esposa, pero no marido y marida.


----------



## Jaén

alexacohen said:


> I'm not quite sure how a gay man who is married refers to his mate in Spanish.
> 
> (Jaén, your remark is utterly brilliant! Would that be the milkman?)


Gay (wo)men refer to their partner exactly as "compañero/compañera". And as a joke, some say "mi marido", "mi marida"... I don't know what it depends on. I suppose the sexual role they play in the relationship!! 

(It may be the milkman, the baker, the butcher, the neighbor... )


----------



## Magazine

Es curioso que en el habla coloquial _marido_ sea más usado, y esposo suene algo afectado, como indica Conchita y sin embargo la iglesia siga usando la fórmula:

Os declaro marido y mujer.


----------



## Jaén

Conchita57 said:


> Maybe it's only me, but I never use the word 'esposo' -- I find it sounds so... affected.


I understand it happens in some regions/countries, but at least in Mexico there is no diference.


----------



## Fernita

Buenas noches o tardes.
Estoy de acuerdo con que esposo y marido are sinónimos.

Pero debo admitir que al menos en Buenos Aires, suena más fino decir marido que esposo. En esto coincido con Conchita.

La maternidad es un acto de amor, pero la paternidad es un acto de fe.
¡Saludos Ale y Jaén!


----------



## Conchita57

Fernita said:


> Pero debo admitir que al menos en Buenos Aires, suena más fino decir marido que esposo. En esto coincido con Conchita.



Creo que no me he explicado bien.  Lo que quería decir es justo lo contrario: tengo la sensación de que "esposo" suena más fino que "marido", demasiado fino de hecho (finolis, vamos).


----------



## militronchoo

Si, suena más fino esposo que marido.
Esposo=marido
Esposa=mujer
pringao =cornudo jajajajja. 
Vamonos de fies que es sábado y a practicar inglés while we dance. Let's go


----------



## Jaén

Es curioso cómo las cosas cambian de un país a otro. En México, algunas mujeres, principalmente las que tienen alguna tendencia "feminista" (si cabe hacer la referencia) reclamarían si el esposo las llama de "mi mujer". 

La reclamación que harían sería que no son propiedad del esposo. Según ellas, la forma "correcta" sería "mi esposa".

Besos, Fernita!


----------



## jinti

Magazine said:


> Es curioso que en el habla coloquial _marido_ sea más usado, y esposo suene algo afectado, como indica Conchita y sin embargo la iglesia siga usando la fórmula:
> 
> Os declaro marido y mujer.


Aquí se lo dice (o por lo menos se lo decía ) al revés: _man and wife_ (hombre y esposa)


----------



## Soy

Además, esposo/a remite a esposas=handcuffs... muy feo!

Saludos!


----------



## borgonyon

En mi tierra es usual referirse a "mi señor" o "mi señora". Como aquello de ¿está el señor de la casa? Pero se usa entre la gente de poca cultura o falta de educación. No hace mucho la esposa del primo de mi esposa se refería a él como "mi señor" frente a los familiares hasta que una de las tías le dijo, "mira déjate de cosas que yo le limpié las nalgas de niño, nada de mi señor, es tu esposo y mi sobrino . . ." No le ha vuelto a decir señor desde ese día . . .


----------



## alexacohen

borgonyon said:


> En mi tierra es usual referirse a "mi señor" o "mi señora".


 
Por mi tierra ahora está de moda decir "mi espeso".

(Después de siete horas de Sports Channel, es así como se quedan.  Saludos mis queridos Fernita y Borgonyon)


----------



## Conchita57

borgonyon said:


> En mi tierra es usual referirse a "mi señor" o "mi señora". Como aquello de ¿está el señor de la casa? Pero se usa entre la gente de poca cultura o falta de educación. No hace mucho la esposa del primo de mi esposa se refería a él como "mi señor" frente a los familiares hasta que una de las tías le dijo, "mira déjate de cosas que yo le limpié las nalgas de niño, nada de mi señor, es tu esposo y mi sobrino . . ." No le ha vuelto a decir señor desde ese día . . .



Ahora que lo dices...  Aquí se oye lo de "mi señora" (que no "mi señor"), pero no me gusta nada y también a veces "la parienta", que suena fatal.


----------



## borgonyon

alexacohen said:


> Por mi tierra ahora está de moda decir "mi espeso".


Muy cierto, hace años no oía eso, pero lo recuerdo de mis años mozos [¡mozo, pónle más tequila a esta vaina, que se me está bajando . . .!]


----------



## Moritzchen

Yo no sé de dónde saqué que se era esposo y esposa únicamente en el momento de los esponsales y luego pasaban a ser marido y mujer.
En Los Ángeles he notado algo curioso, las mujeres de habla hispana que viven con hombres con los que no están casadas, se refieren a ellos como "mi marido", y las casadas casadas, hablan de "mi esposo".


Sí estoy de acuerdo con que la palabra "esposo" está ahí junto con otras, como "cabello".


----------



## borgonyon

Moritzchen said:


> Yo no sé de dónde saqué que se era esposo y esposa únicamente en el momento de los esponsales y luego pasaban a ser marido y mujer.
> En Los Ángeles he notado algo curioso, las mujeres de habla hispana que viven con hombres con los que no están casadas, se refieren a ellos como "mi marido", y las casadas casadas, hablan de "mi esposo".
> 
> 
> Sí estoy de acuerdo con que la palabra "esposo" está ahí junto con otras, como "cabello".


No entendí lo de "cabello".

En CA [Centro América] se refieren al hombre, cuando no están casadas, como "mi/el compañero". Cuando recién esuché la expresión no entendí a qué se referían pues decían "y entonces me acompañé" o "a los 16 años me acompañé". Cuando inquirí sobre el asunto me dijeron, "me junté con mi compañero", pero no he escuchado a los hombres decir lo mismo de las mujeres . . .  Serán demasiado "espesos" para tal cosa . . .


----------



## Conchita57

"Mi compañer@" también se usa aquí, pero no tanto como "mi pareja".  Después de todo vivimos en una sociedad en la que cada vez hay más parejas de hecho.


----------



## turi

Me dice mi mujer, que porqué hay "esposo y esposa" pero no hay "marido y marida" sino que se dice "mi marido" y "mi mujer" lo cual es un término general para el sexo femenino humano, y que suena discriminatorio, ya que puede ser "mi mujer" esté o no casada con un hombre. No voy a decir mucho mas vaya a ser que no acabemos bien el fin de semana. Saludos, t.


----------



## alacant

Y para machismo, algunos hombres en Inglaterra dicen "her indoors"

Sigo sin entender "cabello", alguién me lo puede explicar.


----------



## turi

'cor mighty!!! espero que no nos estemos desviando del tema alacant!!!

Saludos, t.


----------



## Conchita57

alacant said:


> Sigo sin entender "cabello", alguién me lo puede explicar.



Lo que Moritzchen quiso decir es que "esposo" está en la misma lista de palabras finolis que "cabello".


----------



## alacant

Conchita57 said:


> Lo que Moritzchen quiso decir es que "esposo" está en la misma lista de palabras finolis que "cabello".


 
Duh! Silly billy me!

Gracías, como es el fin de semana la mente va donde quiere, como me ha insinuado el compatriota de Málaga

Saludos, alacant


----------



## Filis Cañí

Dice la mujera que yo soy su hombre, y que lo de marido y esposo son herramientas de la burguesía para oprimir al pueblo.


----------



## speedier

alacant said:


> Y para machismo, algunos hombres en Inglaterra dicen "her indoors"


 
Pero, Alacant, otros hombres en Inglaterra dicen "better half" 

http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/wife

entre otras cosas


----------



## alacant

speedier said:


> Pero, Alacant, otros hombres en Inglaterra dicen "better half"
> 
> http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/wife
> 
> entre otras cosas


 

apron, cooney, matron I've never heard of half these words in this context, God help anyone who is learning english


----------



## Fernita

Conchita57 said:


> Maybe it's only me, but *I never use the word 'esposo' --* I find it sounds so... affected*.*


This is why I agreed with you.



Conchita57 said:


> *tengo la sensación de que "esposo" suena más fino que "marido", demasiado fino de hecho (finolis, vamos)*.


 
*"más fino"* is not the same as *"demasiado fino (finolis)".*

Saludos y sigo sin entender qué has querido decir.
Which one do you use?


----------



## Conchita57

Fernita said:


> Which one do you use?



I normally refer to him by his name, unless the person I'm talking to doesn't know him, in which case I say 'mi marido'.

I've just remembered another term that's in right now: 'mi chic@' -- informally speaking, that is, and mostly used for 'girl/boyfriend'.


----------



## alexacohen

Mi chico is really very informal and not descriptive at all.

It may mean my husband, my lover, my boyfriend, my fuckbuddy, everything.

That's how I call Puck, my male cat: mi chico.


----------



## Fernita

Gracias Conchita por tu respuesta.
I agree with you from the very beginning.

I also refer to him as "mi marido" when talking to people who don't know him.
I never say "mi esposo" but when I do, it's because I'm joking and I pronounce it "essposso".

Me voy a ver la final de tennis en Buenos Aires (por TV) porque a mí me gusta, y mi *maridito* es tan bueno que, aunque no le apasiona el tennis, lo ve conmigo.
Saludos a todos.

¡Saludos Ale!


----------



## realitycheck

esposo and marido are the same . Im just married and would never say "esposo" is too formal, maybe when im 50.


----------



## speedier

Hi realitycheck and welcome to the forum.

So it's "marido" now, and "esposo" at 50, but how long before "espeso"?


----------



## gmorin

Lei sus intervenciones y me parecieron muy acertadas la mayor parte de ellas, otras chuscas y todas simpáticas. Ahora me gustaría que vieran un tema que puse en estos fotos titulado "Uxoricida". Siento que abunda en este tema y me gustaría conocer las opiniones al respecto de todos ustedes.
Saludos...


----------



## AlGrano

Por lo que acabo de leer (y leí todas las intervenciones anteriores), me quedó el concepto de que la palabra "esposo" está cayendo en desuso (por demasiado fina) entre los "jóvenes" de esta era.  Pero parece que para la gran mayoría aún conserva el aire formal, por lo menos.  Sin embargo en Honduras y El Salvador (y posiblemente en el resto de Centro America) "esposo" siempre se refiere a los hombres casados (ya sea por la iglesia o por lo civil), sin hablar de fidelidad.  Y usamos "marido" para los hombres que hacen todas las funciones de esposo pero sin el compromiso (la mayoría cumplen solo con una de ellas a cabalidad, imagínense cual).  Sin embargo, nunca pude entender por qué al casarlos, siempre se les presenta como "marido y mujer" y no como "esposo y esposa".

Gracias a todos, unos por su buen humor y otros por compartir sus regionalismos.


----------



## prudente

Conchita57 said:


> Maybe it's only me, but I never use the word 'esposo' -- I find it sounds so... affected.



Just wanted to point out that "afectado" is usually not translated as affected, at least according to my understanding. Some possibilities, could be "it sounds strange/weird/funny/odd/unnatural/fake."



jinti said:


> Aquí se lo dice (o por lo menos se lo decía ) al revés: _man and wife_ (hombre y esposa)



Por estos lares (Northwest US), I've only ever heard "husband and wife."


----------

